# Schwimm/Badeteich in den Startlöchern



## lufthexe (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebe Fories, 

ich bin ja ganz begeistert über die tollen Dokus hier im Forum! Wir wollen demnächst mit einem Badeteich (NG) anfangen. Aktuell hängt es noch an den Grundlagen - sprich: Ausbaggern. Selbst trauen wir uns das nicht zu. 
Der Teich wird ca 12 x 7, der Filterteich 3 x7. Der Boden ist sandig (Rheinebene...) . Habt ihr Empfehlungen betreff Baggerfahrer oder Firmen, die das vernünftig so machen, wie man das vorgibt? Wir sind in Stutensee, in der Nähe von KA/Bruchsal. Wäre super wenn wer nen Tipp hat. Ansonsten habe ich mir vorgenommen, zu berichten, wenn es losgeht 

viele Grüße Irina


----------



## Tanny (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo Irina,
herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten 

Zu Deinen Fragen kann ich Dir leider keine Antworten geben - aber da kommt bestimmt noch was 

Viel Erfolg beim Bau!

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Chrizzl (10. Mai 2016)

Sucht euch ein nahe gelegenes Neubaugebiet und schaut euch die Leistungen der Tiefbauer direkt an oder sprecht mit den Bauherren.


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Mai 2016)

lufthexe schrieb:


> Der Teich wird ca 12 x 7, der Filterteich 3 x7. Der Boden ist sandig (Rheinebene...) . Habt ihr Empfehlungen betreff Baggerfahrer oder Firmen, die das vernünftig so machen, wie man das vorgibt?


Das sollte jeder ordendliche Baggerfahrer hin bekommen. Musst nur dabei sein und ihm sagen was er machen soll.


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Juli 2016)

Ich antworte Dir mal zur Anfrage- Vermörteln hier:

Hier kannst Du noch Info´s zum Vermörteln finden:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmteich-vermörteln.38069/page-8

Habt ihr die Säcke schon gekauft?
In dem link findest Du Hinweise zu Mischungen und günstigen Quellen für das Farbpulver- Eisenoxid bei ebay suchen.
Nichts anderes dürfte bei NG in der Sackware die Farbe machen...

Alternativ kann Dir jede Baufirma mit einem BetonMischer, Kies der Körnung 0...4mm, Trasszement und Eisenoxidpulver eine Mischung herstellen, die mit Schubkarre und Eimern in den Teich gefahren werden kann und dort auf die VM aufgebracht wird.

Das kann auch in zwei Schichten erfolgen:
1. Tag: ohne Farbpulver nur Trasszementmischung recht dünn mit einem Spritzer Spülmittel die VM einschlämmen und mit Zahnkelle strukturieren.
2. Tag: mit Farbpulver Trasszemenmischung etwas dicker aufttragen und mit Glättkelle- vor allem an den Schrägen und Kanten glätten!
1. und 2, Trittstufen unbedingt mit einem Quast leicht strukturieren- einfach nach dem Glätten drüberstreichen.
Die Vorderkante aber glatt lassen- dort stubst man gerne beim Schwimmen ran und kann sich dort verletzen.

Nur eine zu dünne Vermörtelschicht ist Knäckebrot.....auf den Stufen ca. 2...3cm ist da wesentich stabiler.

Ausführliche Vermörtelbeschreibung mit Verbrauchsangaben auch irgendwo in meinem Bautröt im link unten in meienr Signatur drunter.

Nachteil des Betonierens über der Folie:
-Falls irgendwo ein Leck ist- Supergau! Vorher befüllen und Dichtheit testen.
-Wenn die Technik wegen verschiedener Saugleitungsdurchmesser, Engstellen im Saugsystem und ungenügender Pumpleistung nicht funktioniert, dann kann man schlecht so einfach etwas ändern.

Speziell die Skimmer funktionieren bei manchen NG-Teichler nicht.
Grund dafür könnten Skimmer von Messner sein, die 1,25" Anschlüsse haben und für Pumpbetrieb gedacht sind, hier aber in Schwerkraft geplant und verkauft werden......

Bilder und Beschreibung Deines Teichbaus könnten etwas helfen...Dir zu helfen, bevor Beton reinkommt.


----------



## lufthexe (1. Juli 2016)

ähm... ich fülle doch nicht den Teich und lasse dann das ganze Wasser ab!! Wo soll den so schnell ein Leck herkommen bei einer neuen Folie die über das Vlies 900 gezogen wird? Skimmer kommt eh keiner rein, ich erwarte wenig Blatt und Blütenstaub. Wenn ich am 1. Tag das einschlämme und am 2. Tag mit festerem Mörtel drüber gehe, dann ist ja die 1. Schicht trocken und verbindet sich womöglich gar nicht mehr richtig, zumindest habe ich das so verstanden, dass man das nass in Nass machen soll. Der Teich ist 6 m breit und 10 m lang mit Delle, also das sind die Maximal masse, der FG ist ca 9 x 2,5 m. Wir sind gerade noch beim verlegen von Vlies 900


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Juli 2016)

Es kann durchaus vorkommen, dass bei der Folienverlegung etwas passiert....oder über Nacht ein Tier sein Unwesen treibt.
Murph

Bei den Teichlern ohne Vermörtelung kam es schon zu glegentlichen Defekten, die dann aber schnell gefunden und behoben werden können.
Auch im NG- Forum gabe es einmal einen Bericht, wo der Beton etwas abgepickert werden musste.

*https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murphys_Gesetz  *

Die Betonschichten verbinden sich schon- keine Angst.
Sogar an senkrechten Hauswänden... und sogar an Decken trotzen mehrlagige Putzschichten der Schwerkraft.

Es ist nur wesentlich entspannter so zu arbeiten.
Insbesondere, weil durch die Folien-Falten die VM etwas "lebendig wird" beim vermörteln.
Durch die erste Schicht kann man den Aufwand an Arbeit, Zet und Material sehr gut abschätzen und die zweite Schicht ggf. dann in einem Guß ohne Ansätze an einem Tag erledigen.
Aber so muß eben manchmal jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen sammeln.......

Ein Teich ohne funktioierenden Skimmer....ich kann die Unterschiede zwischen Wasserfläche ohne Skimmer (Filterteich) und mit Skimmer sehr gut sehen.
Es ist teilweise nicht unerheblich, was über die Wasseroberfläche eingetragen wird und teilweise...würde es mir auf dem Schwimmteich etwas den Badespaß verderben.

Aber man kann ja jederzeit einen Skimmer mit einer Extra- 12V- Pumpe im Wasser und Extra-Filter nachrüsten bei Bedarf.


----------



## meinereiner (2. Juli 2016)

Das mit dem Skimmer würde ich auch nochmal überdenken.
Da kommt mehr rein als man sich vorher denkt. Auch wenn kein großer Baum direkt daneben steht.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## 4711LIMA (2. Juli 2016)

Hallo Lufthexe, ich würd das erst mal entspannt sehen und mich an die Anleitungen von NG halten. Das wurde schon einige male so gebaut und Du findest dort im Zweifelsfall Deinen Telefoncoach der Dir durchhilft. Natürlich kann man sich mit allen möglichen Eigeninitiativen beschäftigen, Zement da kaufen, Farbe wo anders und so weiter und sofort. Obst am Ende wirklich was gewonnen hast wenn man die eigene Zeit auch etwas wertschätzt ist fraglich. Du könntest auch Deinen Computer selber bauen, Deinen Staubsauger auch, macht alles wenig Sinn.
Also lass Dich nicht verunsichern und zieh Deinen Teich durch, am Ende winkt der Badespass.

Die Sache ohne Skimmer würde ich allerdings überdenken. Lass Deinen weiblichen gesunden Menschenverstand wirken und stell Dir eine Freifläche in der geplanten Teichgrösse vor, die Du mehrere Jahre nicht staubsaugst, dann weist ja, was da für eine Schmutzschicht anfällt. Da wirst nicht schwimmen wollen, oder?

Alles gute beim Mörteln


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Juli 2016)

Und bitte keinen Skimmer mit 11/4" Anschluß an der NG ZST anschließen, funktioniert garantiert nicht.


----------



## lufthexe (3. Juli 2016)

Also ich hatte vor, mir die Option mit dem Skimmer offenzuhalten, im Saugsammler ist ja ein Anschluss dafür vorgesehen. Ich verstehe den letzten Einwand rein inhaltlich nicht...wo soll ich den Skimmer denn sonst anschließen? Der Coach von NG hat mir zugestimmt, dass evtl ein Skimmer nicht unbedingt erforderlich ist und nachgerüstet werden kann.


----------



## 4711LIMA (3. Juli 2016)

In denn Saugsammler ist eine bestimmte Größe der Bohrung vorgesehen für den Skimmer. Der Beitrag vor mir meint, der Anschluss soll nicht zu klein sein weil da sonst nicht ausreichend Wasser für den Skimmerbetrieb durch geht. Ich meine 2 Zoll soll es mindestens sein, ich hab alle Saugschläuche in 3" verlegt. Wenn das mal eingebaut und das Wasser drinn ist, kannst Du schwer das Loch vergrößern außer Du hast eine Unterwasserbohrmaschine


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Juli 2016)

Die Skimmer mit 11/4" Anschluß sind für den Betrieb mit einer eigenen Pumpe vorgesehen. Es haben schon viele versucht den Skimmer mit einer 50 er Leitung an der ZST anzuschließen unter anderen auch ich. Mir ist kein Fall bekannt wo damit ein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis erzielt wurde.

Um einen halbwegs vernünftigen Skimmerbetrieb zu erreichen, muß man die Zugschieber der Sedimentfallen fast ganz schließen.Dann wird eben der Schmodder am Teichboden nicht richtig abgesaugt. und der Wasserstand im Filtergraben kann bis zu 10 cm abfallen. Wenn  der Skimmer ohne extra Pumpe in Schwerkraft betrieben werden sollte, gehört ein 110 er Folienflansch mit einem Schieber 110 mm in die Trennfolie am Damm zwischen Teich und FG.

Daran kann mann mit 110 KG-Rohr oder 110 er NG Schlauch einen Schwerktaftskimmer ( für 50 Euro) anschließen. Aber selbst dann ist es immer noch abhängig vom Fördervolumen der Pumpe ob alles gleichzeitig bei geöffneten Schiebern funktioniert.

Baut man aber eine Pumpe ein, die hydraulisch in das System passt, wird sehr wahrscheinlich der stündliche Durchsatz durch den FG zu goß werden.Das hätte wiederum zur Folge das das Sediment nicht genügent Zeit hätte sich im FG abzusetzen.

Welche Pumpe soll den rein, und wieviele Sedimentfallen oder Bodenabsaugungen sollen es werden?


----------



## lufthexe (3. Juli 2016)

Es kommt eine Oase Pumpe in den FG, ich glaubevon 10000 war die Rede. 2 Sedimentfallen.


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Juli 2016)

Dann würde ich den NG Berater mal fragen, ob das in Verbindung mit einem Skimmer funktioniert. Denn früher oder später bist du das abkechern per Hand leid, und  dich nach einem Skimmer sehnen.


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Juli 2016)

Roland/Trampelkraut:
Vielen Dank für Deine ehrlichen Worte aus eigener Erfahrung.
Zumal Du alles nach reinen NG Standard und Philosophie sauber gebaut hast!!!
Im NG-Forum wird es oft nur "leise" von manchen erwähnt, dass die Skimmer z.B. nicht funktionieren etc...

Kurz und schmerzhaft gesagt:
der Naturagart-Telefoncoach verkauft in dem NG System Technik, die nicht funktioniert, weil teilweise die Komponenten (Skimmer) nicht für einen Einsatz in Schwerkraft vorgesehen ist.
Zudem Saugleitungen mit verschiedenen Durchmessern und die Engstelle der 50mm Schieber in der ZST eigentlich ein weiteres
Aber dafür kann der Telefoncoach nichts, weil er ist an die NG-Technikvorgaben gebunden.

Die für Skimmerbetrieb und gleichzeitgen Betrieb der Bodenabsaugungen wirklich notwendigen Pumpleistungen sind selten von NG geplant und wie Roland schon erwähnte ggf. vom Durchfluß zu hoch für den Filtergraben.

Warum NG das so munter weiterhin verkauft..mit mehr als 30 Jahren Teichbauerfahrung...ist mir persönlich unverständlich und ich finde es schade.
NG hat sehr gute Bauideen und Detaillösungen (denen ich pers. sehr zugetan bin), sehr nette Mitarbeiter- aber von der Technik- Seite funktioniert es oft nicht.
Hydraulisch gesehen eine glatte 6!
Änderungen bei nicht funktionierenden Saugstellen sind bei NG sehr schwer wegen der Vermörtelung....
Hier mal ein Teich nach NG ohne Vermörtelung (nd was dann daraus wurde) und auch die Kommentare von Jens sind nett...
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=13922&start=20
und hier der Kommentar von Niwla zu dem Schlamm im FT nach 1,5Jahren beim Abriss:
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=13922&start=40

Und dazu kann man z.B. in Roland seinem Fall mit den beiden ZST, 2 x 12V-Pumpen, 2 x Durchlauf-UV nd 2 x NG Filterkästen auch gerne eine Gegenrechnung zu einer Filterung mit TF in Schwerkraft und Luftheber oder sparsamer Flowpumpe machen.....

Es würde sich nichts im wesentlichen preislich oder vom Bauaufwand her nehmen...aber die Technik würde funktionieren und es würde weniger elektrische Energie benötigt.

Die einfache Lösung wäre eine Änderung der Verrohrung und komplett in Schwerkraft und den Filterteich kann man dann mit einem Teil des Rücklaufstromes betreiben.
Ich setze ja wieder einmal ein kleines Schema unten runter...ist nur schematisch mit den 4BA und 2Skimmern..es geht auch weniger.

Genauso bauen es viele übrigens an ihren Koiteichen....deren 1:1 Umwälzung an einem Schwimmteich nicht notwendig sind.
Aber auch wenn ich an einem 150m³ Teich zwei Bodenabsaugstellen BA und 1 Skimmer habe, müssen diese zugleich ziehen!
Wir pumpen alle nur Wasser im Kreis...

Und es geht grundsätzlich um die Verlegung von KG110- Rohren und den Einbau einiger Flansche in der Teichfolie....

Jetzt kann man sich an die ehrlichen Erfahrungen von Roland halten und ggf. an einigen guten Teichbau-Doku´s in den Foren oder weiterhin Prospekte drehen und sich vom Telefoncoach beraten lassen...


----------



## lufthexe (3. Juli 2016)

Ich werde unseren Telefoncoach auf jeden Fall dazu ausfragen! Wir finden den Skimmer ziemlich hässlich, er hängt an einem 5m langen Schlauch, der auch nicht hübsch ist... wir haben vor kurzem einen  NG Teich angeschaut , der schon einige Jahre besteht. Er ist etwas grösser als unsrer und läuft im Prinzip nur mit den Sedimentfallen.  Der Skimmer hat eine zu kurze Leitung und hängt fest, saugt nicht viel.. Das Wasser ist klar.  Ich habe auch gelesen, dass man abwechselnd die Sedimentfallen und den Skimmer öffnen kann. Wegen des Durchmessers und dem extra Folienflansch werde ich nochmal genau nachfragen. Aber ich bin echt kein Technikfreak und bin auf das Coaching von NG angewiesen, die müssen mir/uns das Händchen führen
Fische gibts bei uns keine.


----------



## lufthexe (14. Aug. 2016)

Viel passiert in der Zwischenzeit. Bez. Skimmer haben wir im Mäuerchen vor dem ZST Leerrohr verbaut, wo der 2 " Schlauch für den Skimmer durchgeht. Also Option. Seit gestern 13 Uhr ist der Teich vermörtelt mit Hilfe des örtlichen Stuckateurs. Frage an die werten Fories: Wie oft und intensiv sollten wir den Mörtel wässern bei den erwarteten Temperaturen von 30 ° in den nächsten Tagen? Wir haben noch die Schutzfolien von NG, die haben wir gestern als der Mörtel angezogen hat, gleich drüber gezogen. Darunter ist es sauheiss... 

Schöne Grüsse Lufthexe


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Aug. 2016)

Immer wieder befeuchten, und die Schutzfolie drüber. Macht das solange wie möglich, der Mörtel braucht etwa 3 Wochen um richtig auszuhärten. Und setzt den Mörtel vor der Befüllung nicht der Sonneneinstrahlung aus das gibt Risse.


----------



## lufthexe (14. Aug. 2016)

Ein oder 2 mal amTag befeuchten oder öfters?


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Aug. 2016)

Kommt ganz aufs Wetter an, je heisser um so öfter. Bei durchschnittlichem Wetter sollte 1x pro Tag genügen.


----------



## lufthexe (17. Aug. 2016)

So, jetzt haben wir auch das erste Problem - verursacht durch den Stuckateur. Er hat die Mörtelschicht wohl nicht dick genug aufgetragen, so dass es an mehreren Stellen trotz wässern zu Rissen kommt, wo man die Verbundmatte erkennt....5 cm können das ja wohl nicht sein... wir waren so beschäftigt mit mischen der Farbe und bestücken der Putzmaschine, dass wir nicht zum kontrollieren kamen... Fehler! Jetzt ist die Info von NG, dass man auf getrocknetem Mörtel nicht noch einmal Mörtel auftragen kann, weil sich das nicht verbindet (übrig hätten wir noch genug... warum wohl..?), sondern Beton und Reparaturspachtel, der 4x so teuer ist.... Was habt ihr da für Erfahrungen oder Tipps? Wenn es so wäre, könnte ich ja eigentlich auch den Pumpenschacht nicht auf der jetzt bereits vermörtelten getrockneten Fläche anmörteln, oder? wäre euch sehr dankbar für Statements! 
Gruss Lufthexe


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Aug. 2016)

Die Lösung wäre die  Beachtung meiner Hinweise zum Thema Vermörteln auf der ersten Seite gewesen......

Mehrmalige Betonschichten können sich schon verbinden....ist aber Risiko und hängt auch von der Oberfläche der ersten Schicht ab.

Bei mir hält die zweilagige Mörtelschicht.
Es war aber auch so geplant. 

Ist diese Oberfläche durch den Stuckateur....glatt abgezogen worden oder eher rauh??

Eigentlich....hat der Handwerker wohl versagt und müsste haften.


----------



## lufthexe (17. Aug. 2016)

Bis auf den Spritzer Spüli haben wir es genauso in Auftrag gegeben. Nur dass wir eben nicht kontrolliert haben ob der Mann die Schichtdicke einhält. Aber wie es aussieht muss jetzt doch der Reparaturspachtel ran. Und der Stuckateur darf sich sein Werk auch anschauen und Vorschläge zur Güte machen....


----------



## lufthexe (17. Aug. 2016)

Achja, und die Oberfläche ist schön glatt abgezogen


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Aug. 2016)

In zwei Schichten betoniert und die erste Schicht mit Zahnkelle strukturiert??

Wenn nicht, dann folgendes:
-Reparaturspachtel.....Quatsch

-Besser die bröselige Oberfläche auf den Stufen entweder mit dem Hämmerchen klein bröseln, oder die glatte Oberfläche mit einem Hochdruckreiniger leicht auffräsen.

Oberfläche kann man auch per Flex und entsprechender Topfscheibe/ Flächenschleifer aufrauhen.

Wenn man mit dem Kärcher raufhält, platzt die glatte Schicht etwas ab- war bei mir zumindest so beim nachträglichen abreingen (was ich dann vorsichtiger getan habe).

Und dann hält auch die zweite Betonschicht.
Und wenn diese 4cm mind. dick, dann bröckelt auch nix. Zollstock oder mal den Finger in den Beton piecksen kann dem Fachmann helfen.

Und nicht wieder vergessen der Oberfläche auf den Stufen mit dem Quast eine leicht rauhe, sandige Struktur zu geben. Ist die Lauf-Fläche glatt abgezogen ist dort ggf. durch den Biofilm ein Stehen und Laufen nicht möglich! Zumindest ist das auf den glatt abgezogenen -60 und -90 Stufen bei mir so.
-30 mit Sandstruktur Top rutschfest.


----------



## lufthexe (18. Aug. 2016)

Jawohl. Erste Schicht mit Zahnkelle strukturiert. Es geht vor allem um längere Risse auf dem Boden, wo die Verbundmatte Falten geschlagen hat. Auf diesen ist die 2. Schicht extrem dünn - daneben ist es ok. Da auch mit Hämmerchen bröseln? Kärcher und Flex haben wir nicht,  aber Flex könnten wir uns borgen.


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Aug. 2016)

Warum Ihr? ?
Der Handwerker....hat zu dünn aufgezogen.

Kärcher mit Dreckfräse kann man sich

ausleihen und ist entspannter als auf den Knie  mit der Flex und Topfscheibe.....

Mit Ursache waren wohl die Falten in der Folie...da wird es schnell dünn.

Den ganzem Boden anrauhen und komplett 2...3 cm überziehen.
Anrauhen oder schleifen...oder kärchern ist eig. nur notwendig wenn die Oberfläche wirklich babyglatt ist und kaum rauh...kann aber nie schaden.
Auf Beton...der vermutlich recht nass gemischt wird entsteht gerne obendrauf eine Art Schlempeschicht....die gibt keine Haftung.

Aber nur, wenn die Risse wirklich extrem stören.
Am Boden kommt da kaum Last rauf und den letzten Anstrich macht die Natur.
Wenn man überhaupt später den Boden sieht.


----------



## lufthexe (18. Aug. 2016)

also erstmal danke für deine Antworten. Es sind im Boden 3 längere Falten, die man sieht, ca 1 m lang. Ich will nicht den ganzen Boden hochnehmen, wir werden es aufrauhen mit der Schleifmaschine und dann 20 cm rechts und links der Falte draufpacken und auslaufen lassen. NG meinte, es wäre blöd wenn die Wasserschicht unter der Mörtelschicht nach oben drückt und an der minimal vermörtelten Falte dann zu weiteren Abplatzungen oder Abhebungen führt. So ganz versteh ich das auch nicht, weil ja die ganze Wassersäule drauf ist, wo soll den der Gegendruck herkommen, aber so what. Ich bin schon wieder einiger massen entspannt. Die Defekte in den oberen Stufen halten sich in Grenzen, da werden wir es aber genauso machen wie unten mit anrauhen und drübermörteln.


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Aug. 2016)

Ich sehe das auch so wie Thorsten. Abkärchern und eine 2-3 cm Schicht drüber .Vielleicht soltte man im Bereich der Risse noch ein Armierungsgewebe einlegen.
Mörtel habt ihr ja noch über.


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Aug. 2016)

Ja....NG und der Wasserdruck.
...
Mach da keine Buckel rein.
Ganze Fläche und gut.
Ist am Ende zufriedenstellender.

Mein Bodenbeton ist übrigens auch gerissen. Dick genug und Fasern drin..
Vermutlich etwas zu feucht eingebaut.
Schwundrisse..
Egal.

Wenn noch Mörtel fehlt. ..im NG Forum wird öfter Restware angeboten...


----------



## lufthexe (18. Aug. 2016)

oh wir haben noch ne halbe Palette....


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Aug. 2016)

Na denn..Vollgas. 
Trampelkraut.s Idee mit dem Purzgewebe als Armierung ist auch nicht schlecht.

So ein paar Fasern kann man auch mit in den Beton einmischen.
Den link dazu im Vermörtelungströt.
Hiessen Fibrinfasern oder so...ebay.


----------



## schimpjansen (25. Aug. 2016)

Moin Moin,

ich habe damals auch mit NG angefangen zu bauen .Mit der schönen Mappe und Zeichnung und habe den Katalog ddamals studiert .Doch das böse erwachen ist wenn man merkt das das System von NG viel zu viele Fehle hat. Ist meine Meinung ! Ich habe dann mit diesem Forum gebaut und hätte das am besten von Anfang an getan. Ich hatte auch viele Problem mit dem was ich an Material und Infos und Hilfestellung von NG hatte. Alles immer kein Problem wenn man Handwerklich was kann . Aber wenn ein Problem da ist kriegst du keine wirkliche Hilfe. Überdenke das vielleicht nochmal. Im Forum sind wirklich viele Leute mit wirklich viel Ahnung und wenn du immer fleissig Bilder postest und Fragen hast bekommst du immer schnell eine Antwort.

Bestes gelingen und viel spass ! Ich bleib dran und schau mir das an


----------



## lufthexe (1. Sep. 2016)

der Teich ist nun seit Dienstag voll. Den Filterteich haben wir abgestöpselt und schon mal  vorher voll laufen lassen, damit sich das Wasser aufklart. Feine Risse sind genug im Mörtel, aber nicht wirklich störend. Einige haben wir ausgebessert, einige nicht. Seit heute morgen liegt im Teich eine weiße Substanz, entlang der Risse, die sich dort,wo die Risse am Hang sind, unten ansammelt und aussieht wie Puderzucker. Kommt wohl von innen von der Verbund matte. WAS IST DAS??? Ich hab schon rumgegoogelt und absolut nichts gefunden. Kann doch  nicht sein dass wir die ersten sind, wo so weisses Zeug auftaucht! Es scheint unlöslich zu sein, also man kann es aufwirbeln und dann sinkt es wieder auf den Boden. Jemand eine Idee? und was mach ich mit dem Zeug? Ignorieren? Absaugen?


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Sep. 2016)

Das ist ausgefallener Kalk.
Tritt gerne an den Rissen am Boden aus, weil ja zwischen Verbundmatte und Folie immer genug Platz ist für Kalk- oder Gammelwasser.
ISt normal- haben alle mit Beton über der Folie.

Ich pers, habe die Erstbefüllung lange hinausgezögert und den Beton erst an der Luft abbinden lassen.
Zwischendurch immerwieder mit Wasser und Schrubber die Wände abgereinigt und den weißen Kalk am Boden rausgepumpt.

Deine Teichpumpen werden sich darüber freuen und verkalken bei Beton im Wasser auch schneller.
Mind. 1im Jahr ausbauen, mit Essigwasser über Nacht füllen und zerlegen.

Die weißen Wölkchen ruhig abpumpen und entsorgen.


----------



## lufthexe (1. Sep. 2016)

puuuhh jetzt bin ich aber beruhigt!! Danke Thorsten!


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Lufthexe,

messe unbedingt den Ph-Wert, der könnte wegen des Kalk zu hoch sein. Das mögen die Pflanzen nicht, sollte nicht über 8,4 sein.


----------



## lufthexe (1. Sep. 2016)

ich hab den ph heute mittag gemessen, der war bei 7-7,5 wie vorher auch. Ich hab die Pumpe noch nicht laufen. Jemand meinte ich könnte mit dem Besen den Kalk zusammenkehren, aber wie bekomm ich ihn raus aus dem Wasser wenn  nicht mit teurem Schlammsauger?


----------



## lufthexe (1. Sep. 2016)

Ich setzte morgen die restlichen Filtergrabenpflanzen ein, da muss sich der Sand eh erst nochmal setzten bevor ich die Pumpe laufen lasse


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Sep. 2016)

Ich bezweifle das der Ph-Wert bei einem frisch vermörtelten Teich bei 7,0 - 7,5 liegt. Mit was hast du gemessen?


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Sep. 2016)

lufthexe schrieb:


> aber wie bekomm ich ihn raus aus dem Wasser wenn  nicht mit teurem Schlammsauger?



Um den wirst auf Dauer eh nicht herumkommen.


----------



## lufthexe (1. Sep. 2016)

Mit ph streifen von NG. Ausserdem ist das vermörteln ja schon 14 Tage her. Schlammsauger gebongt.


----------



## Axel.B (1. Sep. 2016)

Hi Lufthexe,
der Betonbauer sagt, pro 1 cm Beton o. Putz eine Woche warten bis zur Weiterbehandlung.
Gruß Axel


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Lufthexe,

den PH-wert würde ich auf jeden Fall nochmal mit einem anderen Test messen, Topfentest oder PH-Messgerät.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Sep. 2016)

lufthexe schrieb:


> aber wie bekomm ich ihn raus aus dem Wasser wenn nicht mit teurem Schlammsauger?


Wir haben einen Naß/Trocken Sauger.Würde es mit so etwas Probieren. Eben mit Schlauchverlängerung. Nachteil ist, das nur so gefühlt 2-3 Liter angesaugt werden dann ist der Behälter voll.


----------



## lufthexe (6. Sep. 2016)

Also wir haben jetzt mit einem Teichsauger täglich den Kalk abgesaugt, es kommt aber täglich wieder aus den Ritzen gerieselt... wie lange geht das denn?? Muss doch irgendwann mal aufhören, oder? Und sollte der ph doch noch hoch gehen, was ist dann die Konsequenz? Wasser ablassen? Das hätte ja sicher nur dann Sinn wenn der Kalkaustritt aufgehört hat, oder? Bisher hab ich die Pumpe noch nicht laufen lassen, das Wasser ist ja erst seit einer Woche drin und noch keine Algen in Sicht.


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Lufthexe,

wie hat sich die Sache den entwickelt?


----------



## lufthexe (2. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Roland, eigentlich läuft alles gut. Wir haben 3 Wochen lang sehr häufig abgesaugt. Irgendwann kam dann kaum mehr Kalk sonder eher Mulm. Ausserdem wurde der Teich dann irgendwann grün so dass man eh nix mehr gesehen hat. Ph mehrfach mit verschiedenen Stäbchen sowohl in ST wie auch In FG  7 - 7,5. DieFG Pflanzen gedeihen prächtig, das __ Hechtkraut blüht sogar noch. Aktuell bepflanzen wir gerade die Umgebung (alles ausser den Ufergräben ). Ich muss unbedingt mal Bilder einstellen, aber ich komm einfach nicht dazu....
Liebe Grüsse an alle Irina


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Irina,

Könn dir mal eine Pause, Bilder einstellen entspannt!


----------

